# Please help identify large growth on hind paw.



## danda2210 (Jan 2, 2010)

Daisy is a 18 month old boxer mix. Two weeks ago it started as a small wart like growth between the toes.The small toe became a bit swollen a few days later. The initial wart finally just fell off but the swelling got worst. On Dec. 21st we started giving her an antibiotic but it did not stop the spread. The last resort is a biopsy, but we are trying to avoid that. Could anyone let me know if they ever encountered this with there dog. Thanks.


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know, but why are you trying to avoid a biopsy? I would be asking for one pronto. I assume the vet gave you the antibiotics. What did the vet think?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

The vet should take a culture to rule out fungal bacterial infection or to type specific an antibiotic to it. there is a disease called hard pad which presents similar to this. Hard pad is a form of distemper in which the virus attacks the skin of the nose and foot causing a thick horn like skin to grow on the nose and callous liek growths on the feet (not likely hard pad). If you notice her licking at it a lot then it could be as simple as an infected lick granuloma but your vet should have been able to dermine that.

Lick granuloma 









I can see in your first pic that the sore is weeping which means the antibiotic had NO effects at all. You really need to insist on a culture being done to get a type specific antibiotic. Hot compresses 15 minutes every hour will also help draw out the infection and grant her some relief from the pressure caused by it. You don't really want to cover it except in times when you can't watch her to make sure she isn't self mutiliating while your not looking. In those cases I would just take a baby sock and use some med tape and tape it closed above the hock so she can't pull it off yet it can still breathe a bit.


----------



## danda2210 (Jan 2, 2010)

I guess your right that would be the way to get a definite answer. The vet prescribed stronger antibiotics this morning. He said if we dont see any improvement in 4 days that the biopsy would be the only way to go.

Thanks dogshrink. But this seems to be more than just a surface infection. Is a culture the same as a biopsy?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

No. With a biopsy they actually remove a part of the dog's affected area. Think breast biopsy. A culture is where he would take say a scraping or a swab of the affected area and grow what ever fungal or bacteria that is causing the inflamation. I know why he wants to do the biopsy... because boxers are predispositioned to cancer. Personally I think this is just a case of a lick granuloma gone awry with a major infection on top of it like celluitus or staph.


----------



## gilaura2003 (Mar 7, 2010)

Danda2210- did you ever find out what this growth was?? I have a boxer who has them all over his paws. The dr gave us antibiotics and he can barely walk on them. I don't know what to do! Please help!!!


----------



## Cathynaka (May 11, 2020)

gilaura2003 said:


> Danda2210- did you ever find out what this growth was?? I have a boxer who has them all over his paws. The dr gave us antibiotics and he can barely walk on them. I don't know what to do! Please help!!!


Did you find out what that was, my dog has the same


----------



## Cathynaka (May 11, 2020)

Did you find out what that was, my dog has the same


----------



## pandora (Mar 19, 2010)

Cathynaka said:


> Did you find out what that was, my dog has the same



this is a very old thread poster is no longer around if your dog has similar problems you need to be contacting the vet please do so immediately


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Cathynaka said:


> Did you find out what that was, my dog has the same


This is a 10 year old thread. The only person that can answer your question is your vet.


----------

